

About lenguages strongly typed with late binding, do they make sense?  - memoids
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/85676/about-lenguages-strongly-typed-with-late-binding-do-they-make-sense
Like VB6.
Makes some sense to have a language with that combination?
======
da5e
"lenguages" was weakly typed.

